# ELU MOF177E type4



## porshiepoo (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi there,

I like to do a bit of woodworking and am pretty happy and confident using basic tools such as drills, jigsaws, cutters etc etc but now I've locked eyes on my husbands ELU MOF177E type 4 router and have wanted to learn how to use it for ages. Unfortunately he neither uses it nor knows where the instructions have gone - typical!
Is there anywhere I can download the user manual for this machine? Do I even need a user manual or will a general routing for beginners book tell me everything I need to get started - basically are router books generic?

Also my husband has another router that he neither uses nor has the user guide for it's a Power Devil 5027. Would this be an easier router to learn on as it's lighterweight than the ELU or is heavier better for these machines?

Apologies if these are very basic questions but I've been desperate to learn routing for ages.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Linda

Most manuals are great to start fires with, hands on is the best way to get it down, here's link that will help, see the videos for the RWS shows, they are free and are loaded with tons of tips and how to items, use the router that feels right in your hand and go to it..  by the way you don't need a router table right off most can be done with a hand router..

The Woodworking Channel Video Library

========



porshiepoo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I like to do a bit of woodworking and am pretty happy and confident using basic tools such as drills, jigsaws, cutters etc etc but now I've locked eyes on my husbands ELU MOF177E type 4 router and have wanted to learn how to use it for ages. Unfortunately he neither uses it nor knows where the instructions have gone - typical!
> Is there anywhere I can download the user manual for this machine? Do I even need a user manual or will a general routing for beginners book tell me everything I need to get started - basically are router books generic?
> ...


----------



## porshiepoo (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for that.
I m about to go and take a look at your link while I have some time.

Thanks again


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Linda

For what it's worth the Typ is relatively unimportant. From an external point of view there are only minor differences between Elu MOF177 Typ 1 to Typ 4, and deWalt DW625 Typ 4 to Typ 6. The MOF177e continues in production today as the deWalt DW625 (and with minor modifications as the Trend T10 and T11). The manual for the DW625 can be found in this thread

Regards

Phil


----------

